# Good lightweight drills?



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

did you see the other bosch 10.8 driver? It is a right angle/straight driver. Looked cool at lowes the other day.


----------



## Downeast (Apr 17, 2006)

RobertCDF said:


> did you see the other bosch 10.8 driver? It is a right angle/straight driver. Looked cool at lowes the other day.



Ya I was surfing Bosch.com and saw it. would be a nice addition to the stable, but for what I do the pistol style is good.


----------



## gtdail (May 31, 2006)

I have the Bosch 10.8 I-Driver and I love it. It is a cabinet makers dream, installing face frames, adjusting/installing doors and drawers. I don't know how I did without it.


----------



## TonyD (Aug 4, 2006)

I have a Hitachi 12v cordless drill kit (charger and light). I've had it for about 8 years used almost every day mostimes all day. And it is the single most dependable tool in my trailer! Not a single day of trouble. I favor it over my dewalts and my makita's. I will not hesitate for a second to get another. It can do everytime my dewalt 18v can do and its easier to handle. I just recently got a Hitachi impact driver 12v and it is quickly going up in rank. and you can't beat the price tags!


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

RobertCDF said:


> did you see the other bosch 10.8 driver? It is a right angle/straight driver. Looked cool at lowes the other day.


Right angled drivers never seem to be as ergonomicly correct. The forward/reverse button never seems to be in the right place. And if I'm adjusting cabinet doors, that button gets hit a lot. 

On another note. The display sample at the store was made in Switzerland. The unit I bought is made in Malaysia. Since I'm bying new tools, maybe I'll start a new thread on the subject of where tools are made.


----------



## Disaster (Nov 18, 2006)

*I'm leaning toward one of the new compact Makitas.*

Really like thier tiny 14.4 drill/driver and impact. 3AmpHr Lithium Ion and only 3lbs for the impact driver and 3 and a half for the drill.


----------

